# samba being screwy

## FcukThisGame

I've configured samba according to this guide. It seems that it's rejecting any connection attempts:

```

gentoo mydomain # /etc/init.d/samba restart

 * Service samba stopping

 * Service samba stopped

 * Service samba starting

 * Service samba started

gentoo mydomain # smbclient -L localhost

Enter root's password:

Domain=[SAMBA] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.4.9]

Server requested LANMAN password (share-level security) but 'client lanman auth' is disabled

tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED

```

smb.conf:

```

[global]

   workgroup = samba

   server string = Samba Server

   security = share

   hosts allow = 10.1.1.

   load printers = yes

   printcap name = cups

   printing = cups

   guest account = pcguest

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   interfaces = lo net.eth2

   bind interfaces only = yes

[public]

   comment = File share

   browseable = yes

   path = /var/ftp

   public = yes

   valid users = chris miguel

   create mode = 0766

   guest ok = yes

   writable = yes

   printable = no

```

----------

## chiefbag

Have a look at this link, it looks like you may have a conflict with your "auth =" setting

http://realtechtalk.com/Samba_SMB_Error_Server_not_using_user_level_security_and_no_password_supplied_tree_connect_failed_NT_STATUS_WRONG_PASSWORD-110-articles

----------

## bobspencer123

try adding this to global

```

client lanman auth = yes

```

----------

## FcukThisGame

Still unable to connect from Win7. 

```

gentoo ~ # smbclient -L localhost

Enter root's password:

Domain=[WORKGROUP] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.4.9]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        public          Disk      File share

        IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (Samba Server)

```

```
[global]

   client lanman auth = yes

   workgroup = WORKGROUP

   server string = Samba Server

   security = share

   hosts allow = 10.1.1.

   guest account = pcguest

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   interfaces = lo net.eth2

   bind interfaces only = yes

   local master = no

[public]

   comment = File share

   browseable = yes

   path = /var/ftp

   public = yes

   valid users = chris miguel

   create mode = 0766

   guest ok = yes

   writable = yes

   printable = no

```

If I remove lo from the interfaces line, samba will fail to start. I don't know if I actually need to remove it, though.

When I try to connect to \\10.1.1.2\public, Win7 just says it cannot access it.

EDIT: I'm willing to use user-level security rather than share-level. I only changed because I was having issues with that too...

----------

## FcukThisGame

Okay, I'm an idiot. It should have been eth2 instead of net.eth2 on the interfaces line of my smb.conf. Apparently it was never listening on eth2 because of it!

Still can't connect though. Now it asks for a user and password (it shouldn't need to?!?). I try WORKGROUP\chris with the password I set for that user, and it fails to authenticate.

----------

